# Office Chair



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mine has finally given up the ghost (wheel has fallen off ).

Would like a good quality black or dark coloured leather office chair, preferably with arms. Where would be the best place to find such a thing?? Needs to be a shop/dept store as i need to purchase tomorrow (Monday). I don't want to spend a fortune & i don't wan't some mammoth Lazy Boy chair, just a good quality & attractive leather office chair. Looking for where has bargains at the moment?

Cheers ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Try ikea


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Could try Viking Direct, http://www.viking-direct.co.uk. Delivery would be next day and prices tend to be competitive on value items. I got an "executive" leather chair with arms, height adjustment and tilt/swivel for Â£39.99 which seemed pretty resonable.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The Argos catalogue has quite a selection too


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Don't forget to get one with heating elements


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Could try Viking Direct, http://www.viking-direct.co.uk. Delivery would be next day and prices tend to be competitive on value items. I got an "executive" leather chair with arms, height adjustment and tilt/swivel for Â£39.99 which seemed pretty resonable.


Sounds cheap. My chair has the same basic spec but it cpost Â£600....hmmm maybe it's better quality.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Try ikea Â


Had a shufty round Ikea a couple of weeks ago & the selection was pretty crap. Do MFI etc. not do office chairs?

Can't go mail order route, as i need to collect today, or i'm sitting on the floor to work which aint very comfortable


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

http://www.mfi.co.uk/mfi/FinalProdu.../YourHomeOffice/OfficeChairs&CT=*&SKU=TOR8190

The best MFI had to offer.....


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

We got ours from PC World of all places, cost about 80 quid, really comfy 

Black leather + arms


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Aldi had a special on these a while ago. Â£70 for a decent quality chair, leather, arms, etc ,etc. Some stores might have a few left. I'm sitting on one right now - very comfy!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't know if you have one around you mate, but Makro do some great office stuff pretty cheaply.

I have bought my office chairs for my last two companies there and have always been happy with the results, and as I spend mucho time on my backside I am a good roadtester!! 

For example, just picked up a couple of black leather 'executive' chairs with arms for about Â£65 each.. they look the biz and are dead comfy..

I'd give them a look.

Mart


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mine is from MFI and very similar to the one posted before.

But don't forget they come flat packed so you will have to assemble them!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thanx everyone. Just got one from Office World for Â£100, reduced from Â£150. Very comfortable, although a little larger than my previous bum rest (maybe my bum has grown ).

Leather, armrests, up & down thingy & it even reclines :

Came flat packed, but even i can manage to put a seat together (i hope). ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i use an old barbers chair 
height ajust rake,and head rest


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mine's a real office chair by which I mean it came from my work office! ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Mine's a real office chair by which I mean it came from my work office! Â ;D


 [smiley=stop.gif] in the name of the law


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Thanx everyone. Just got one from Office World for Â£100, reduced from Â£150. Very comfortable, although a little larger than my previous bum rest (maybe my bum has grown ).
> 
> Leather, armrests, up & down thingy & it even reclines :
> 
> Came flat packed, but even i can manage to put a seat together (i hope). ;D


I've never designed a chair but almost every Office World computer system - hope your arse is comfy Â ;D


----------

